# King Size Bed Plan



## xpspc (Feb 13, 2011)

I would lke to build a king size bed frame with drawers and shelves. Anyone know where I can find some plans and ideas?


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am currently working on a kingsize bed with drawers/headboard/and bench. I can send you some of my drawings to start with.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

I got these plans and just finished the bed...A fun projetc to build and made a nice bed with lots of storage http://www.knottyplans.com/index.php?page=100397


----------



## xpspc (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you - send info to [email protected]


----------



## Starkey (Mar 1, 2011)

It depends on what kind of wood you are using. you also have the option of a Hollywood frame. That is what I did when I built my bedroom set. I have recently made roller drawers for underneath the bed. Let me see if I can figure out how to get pictures on here. My thought is you just mix all of the elements that you want and create something original. i Just went to a Nebraska furniture mart and looked at thirty five different beds and mixed the elements that I like the most. That is where fun starts.


----------



## eball218 (Mar 15, 2011)

I to am looking to build a king size storage bed any info, pictures, plans, tips, tricks, ect would be a huge help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

plomanto said:


> I got these plans and just finished the bed...A fun projetc to build and made a nice bed with lots of storage http://www.knottyplans.com/index.php?page=100397


 Do you like their plans? Easy to read? Complete? Anything you didnt like?


----------

